# Corned Beef and Cabbage is NOT Irish!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jay P. Dolan, the author of “The Irish Americans: A History,” says corned beef and cabbage is a relatively uncommon dish in Ireland.

According to Siobhan Reidy, who owns The Irish Rover in Louisville, Kentucky, with her husband, Michael Reidy, "Every St. Patrick’s Day one of our customers wants to yell at us for not having corned beef and cabbage, but we don't carry it because it's not Irish."

Pork including thick bacon is traditional Irish fare.

The Corned beef and cabbage tradition became a staple after many Irish immigrants settled among Jewish immigrants in some of the poorest neighborhoods of New York.

It was at Jewish delis that the Irish experienced corned beef and noticed its similarity to Irish bacon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Baked potatoes would be more correct, with grated cheese on top.


----------



## The Great Garbanzo (Oct 20, 2020)

My Italin born wife never made it prior to one time 3 years ago. It was the best I have ever had....but she refuses to cook cabbage again!!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

But it’s so good done right.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Every member of the Eagle clan sported at least one garment of green hues yesterday, but we will be cooking our annual dutch oven full of corned beef, cabbage and ******* potatoes this coming Sunday evening. However, given the new found knowledge offered up in this thread, we will just call it our Irish bacon, cabbage and ******* potatoes! Problem solved. LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

We did our part with many glasses of Guinness


----------

